# Seiko 6105 8110 Standard/ Original Wrist Band?



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi to all, I'm a new member to the Seiko forums, have made posts concerning O&W but have now come under the Seiko spell. Can someone advise me on the correct watch band for a 6105 8110 I am considering purchasing a worn/original condition model but it comes without strap/bracelet or pins. What was the standard form the watch was sold in and can someone advise on how to check the date via the serial number 604331. I realize I can place it on a new rubber strap but were these around in the seventies or late sixties. Also if a bracelet was typical where would best the best place to locate one? The thing badly needs a new crystal as well but I would be happy to leave the dial as is it's pretty worn but genuine (well hope so) Oh! one more thing the second hand only seems to have white lume on both dots, no red is this normal? Thanks everyone,

John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very quickly as Im off out...

The band would have been a 19mm 'waffle' rubber strap, almost unobtainable now, they sell for between Â£70 - 100 when they come up for sale.

The crystal is easily obtainable , check ebay..

The red dot will have faded over time.

Great watch, enjoy it.......

Production date calculator..

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33736


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi John,

Here's a picture of an original Seiko waffle strap, if you really want one I might be able to put you in touch with somebody that has one spare


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just to add that the original waffle straps I've come across have been extremely prone to cracking as the rubber dries out. It effectively makes them unfit for purpose unfortunately especially at the price they command these days. Whether this is true of all of them I've no idea, maybe others could chip in with their experiences.

There's plenty of options out there from natos to aftermarket bracelets and the 6105 tends to look good on most of them. Here's mine on a bracelet.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh go Gary any excuse to post more pictures 










Couple more strap options, the 6105-8110 is fitted with a Monster bracelet, the other 6105 is just a plain rubber strap


----------



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

melbournehouse said:


> Hi to all, I'm a new member to the Seiko forums, have made posts concerning O&W but have now come under the Seiko spell. Can someone advise me on the correct watch band for a 6105 8110 I am considering purchasing a worn/original condition model but it comes without strap/bracelet or pins. What was the standard form the watch was sold in and can someone advise on how to check the date via the serial number 604331. I realize I can place it on a new rubber strap but were these around in the seventies or late sixties. Also if a bracelet was typical where would best the best place to locate one? The thing badly needs a new crystal as well but I would be happy to leave the dial as is it's pretty worn but genuine (well hope so) Oh! one more thing the second hand only seems to have white lume on both dots, no red is this normal? Thanks everyone,
> 
> John


Thanks everyone, those pics look pretty impressive. I will let you know if I'm successful in the buying, it's a pretty worn case but I'm still keen. I have been doing my research and have not come upon this case back. I'm probably just unfamiliar with the models but I have included a pic. Would this be a normal (late model?) case back?. I welcome your opinions and time, John /Users/johnmatthews/Desktop/3cea_3.JPG


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Replied on your other thread John, hope it helps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Phil, thanks for the help and pic regarding the strap , looks good. I May be in contact if I'm successful with purchase. Regards, John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres mine while were showing pictures..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well here's proof the world of Seiko's fans have gone mad: 130280911717


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Well here's proof the world of Seiko's fans have gone mad: 130280911717


They were having a chat about that item on the SCWF, one of the guys commented that people thought he was mental when he asked 175 USD for his unworn NOS waffle, still in the original bag etc................... by the sound of things he's still got the strap.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Lee will take a look over there 

I suppose I'm glad I got mine before this happend


----------

